# .270 WBY Mag for Elk - Which Round?



## willforu1

A few months ago I just got a super deal on a Weatherby Ultramark V in .270 Wby Mag with a Weatherby 3X9X44 Scope. Last week I got invited to an Elk hunt in Colorado. I would like to use the Weatherby for the Elk hunt. I went to Jay's Sporting Goods and asked the guy to recommend a round in .270 WBY Mag for elk. His choice was a .270 WBY Mag Ultra-High Velocity, 130 grain Triple Shock Bullet. So I bought a box ($59.95 was the most that i ever paid for a box of shells! STICKER SHOCK!!!!!). They also had WBY .270 Mag 150 grain bullets there but he said he prefered the 130 grain Triple shock bullets.

Anyway, I went home and loged onto the Weatherby web site and found some recomendations from Weatherby on which cartridges to use for which game. I was disappointed to see that Weatherby does not reccomend a .270 WBY Mag round for elk. How can this be? They did not reccomend a .270 WBY mag round for anything bigger than what they referred as to Medium size game?

What do you think? any reccomendations? I also own a .300 Win mag which I killed elk with before. I have tried to attach a ballistic chart below.

270 Wby. Mag. (150 Sp)	3245	2823	3502	2655
.270 Win. (150 Sp)	2850	2183	2705	1587
7mm Rem. Mag. (150 SpBT)	3110	2751	3221	2520
300 Win. Mag. (180 Sp)	2960	2540	3501	2578
.300 Wby. Mag. (180 Sp)	3240	2826	4195	3193
Cartridge (Wb + type)	MV (fps)	V @ 200 yds	ME (ft lb)	E @ 200 yds


----------



## willforu1

I just thought I would put in a link to the Weatherby web site. You can see that they do not recommend the .270 WBY Mag for Elk (Big game as designated by the "B"). They recommend .270 WBY mag for medium size game such as white tail, sheed, mule deer antelope.

Again, how can this be when the 7MM Rem mag is supposed to be the quentisential elk caliber. 7MM = .275 and the Wetherby has more energy then the .270 in 150 grain bullet.


----------



## beartooth

I kill elk with my 257Wby using a 100gr TSX. Your 270Wby will kill and elk using the 130gr TSX. Now if you really want to put the elk down just buy the 150gr Partition that Weatherby makes and there will not be any doubt what so ever, because the 150gr Partition will put down a Moose. You are not under gunned by any means. O'Conner who use to champion the 270Win killed elk all the time with his 270. You go elk hunting and know that you have more than enough rifle and cartridge to do the job.

It sounds like you got a great deal on a rifle and scope including the hard case and you should be very proud of your purchase. By the way, quit a few brown bears have been brought down with the the 270Wby by friends of mine so go hunt with it and know you could drop whatever you are most likely going to hunt with your rifle. I have drop an elk with a Sako 7mm-08 and a 140gr bullet and he ran not quite 30 steps and was dead. Now you know the energy and momentum difference of a 270Wby over a 7mm-08.

I have a friend who only hunts everything he hunts, with a 270Wby and he hunts Alaska. He has not experienced any failures and he uses Weahterby 150gr Partitions on Moose and Big Bear. Go, hunt and know with the 270Wby which is the most powerful production 270 on the market that you are not under gun by any stretch of the imagination and you can really reach out with the 270Wby. Elk are Medium game in my book, of course I hunt Africa also, and by the way a lot of plains game has been taken with the 270Wby and that includes eland.


----------



## willforu1

Beartooth

Thanks for your in depth knowledge and historical background of the Weatherby.

Next Question - What about the the cartridge that the guy at the sporting goods store sold me...the 130 grain Triple Shock round?
Do you know anything about this round? what does triple shock mean? He said it is all copper and blah blah blah blah...it will kill elk dead.

Should I exchange this for the 150 grain nosler partition round? At 60$/box its not like I will buy 5 or 6 different boxes to see what shoots best.


----------



## varmit b gone

willforu1 said:


> Beartooth
> 
> Thanks for your in depth knowledge and historical background of the Weatherby.
> 
> Next Question - What about the the cartridge that the guy at the sporting goods store sold me...the 130 grain Triple Shock round?
> Do you know anything about this round? what does triple shock mean? He said it is all copper and blah blah blah blah...it will kill elk dead.
> 
> Should I exchange this for the 150 grain nosler partition round? At 60$/box its not like I will buy 5 or 6 different boxes to see what shoots best.


I am not beartooth but here it goes anyway. The triple shock is one of the best big game bullets in production today. They are devastating on deer and elk and wouldn't be too bad on moose. If I were you I would stick with them. Oh, and one more thing, no matter what the bullet it can't make up for a poorly placed shot, so practice, practice, practice.


----------



## beartooth

Varmint be gone, is correct, it is a very good bullet and will more than do the job on the elk. But you must remember also what he said, that it needs to be placed in the kill area, so practice is a must and that goes with any bullet you will use. Your 270Wby will get the job done and will do it with the 130gr TSX.


----------



## bryan_huber

just so you know once you buy ammo you can NOT return it so make sure you have the right round before heading to the counter. cabelas, scheels, midway, any place that sells ammo are pretty likely there are no returns. same goes to powder and primers.


----------



## willforu1

bryan_huber said:


> just so you know once you buy ammo you can NOT return it so make sure you have the right round before heading to the counter. cabelas, scheels, midway, any place that sells ammo are pretty likely there are no returns. same goes to powder and primers.


You can't exchange ammo? As Homer Simpson would say...D'oh!!!!!

Oh well, if you guys think 130 TSX will do the job, than I am set. Again at 60$/box, the WBY Magnum 130 grain TSX is not a plinking round.

I could always buy 140 grain or 150 grain noslers.


----------



## beartooth

You really need to consider getting into reloading when you have a Weatherby because it is just a cheaper way to go much less you finally will tune a load for your rifle that is very accurate. The 130gr TSX will kill the elk when pushed by a 270Wby plain and simple.


----------



## varmit b gone

Any well placed shot will kill an elk out of just about any gun. I know of elk that have been taken with 22 Hornets and 22-250s that were killed perfectly clean. I am not recommending using these, but it just goes to show what a well placed shot can do for you (Sorry for the repeat, but this is often overlooked for "The perfect bullet")


----------



## beartooth

Yes, bullet placement can not be stressed enough. My 10yr old grandson uses a 22-250 so that recoil is at a minimum and with a 55gr TBBC that I load for him. It kills deer cleanly but he puts them in the boiler room also.


----------



## willforu1

OK Beartooth and Varmit B gone, You have convinced me that the 130 grain TSX will do. Now if you guys were in the gun store preparing for a trip out west to Colorado to hunt elk with a .270 WBY Mag, which round would you buy?

this Q is open to whomever else out there understands the .270 WBY mag.


----------



## beartooth

The 150gr Partition


----------



## varmit b gone

140 grain TSX or the 150 Patrion. Also heard good things about the bearclaws. I say 140 on the TSX because the 150s have the rounded nose and I much prefer the pointed tip.


----------



## willforu1

Thanks guys. I will drive up to Jays today and see if they will exchange for either 150 Partition or 140 TSX.


----------



## wmmichael20

heywill I too am from mid michigan and know what you mean about the prices of ammo among other equptment at jays there in clare but they do have everything and as far as the bullets go when weatherbys name is on it it will cost you money to feed it thats for shure my recomendation would be to go down 46 west to edmore and stop in to goldstar outdoors there prices are tons lower and I wouldent worry about the 130 grain bullets they will get the job done


----------



## wmmichael20

heywill I too am from mid michigan and know what you mean about the prices of ammo among other equptment at jays there in clare but they do have everything and as far as the bullets go when weatherbys name is on it it will cost you money to feed it thats for shure my recomendation would be to go down 46 west to edmore and stop in to goldstar outdoors there prices are tons lower and I wouldent worry about the 130 grain bullets they will get the job done


----------



## texcl

I had a .270WSM and used it on nilgai with the 150 partition bullets and I'll tell you they failed miserably, I'd go with the TSX, my guide told me that was the best bullet for large big game.


----------



## mr.trooper

Average Elk is about 600lbs give or take. A Large Bull is around 700lbs.

When using a 130gr bullet, the 270 Weatherby is optimal for a 600 pound animal out to 200 yards, and a 700 pound animal past 100 yards.

Based on these practical estimations, your 270 Weatherby should be just fine for elk provided you avoid any long shots. IMO, Your rifle and your ammunition are perfectly adequate for elk provided you keep it under 200 yards.

:beer:


----------



## duckp

MORE than adequate with either bullet discussed here.I've got a friend in Mn that has taken over a dozen big bulls with his.He's not an internet guy but will see if he'll post a pic or two.Its also his 'second' african rifle for ALL plains game.
If memory serves,its what Roy himself shot for most critters.


----------



## duckp

http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.270 ... agnum.html


----------



## KurtR

willforu1 said:


> I just thought I would put in a link to the Weatherby web site. You can see that they do not recommend the .270 WBY Mag for Elk (Big game as designated by the "B"). They recommend .270 WBY mag for medium size game such as white tail, sheed, mule deer antelope.
> 
> Again, how can this be when the 7MM Rem mag is supposed to be the quentisential elk caliber. 7MM = .275 and the Wetherby has more energy then the .270 in 150 grain bullet.


7mm=.284 not .275 but 130 tsx will kill a elk from as far as you are capable of shooting like has been said bullet placement is number one. I would bet if shot the elk in the shoulders you would not find the bullet and you would have a dead elk with the tsx. I bet the reason you got a great deal on the weatherby is becuase the cost of ammo. To properly be ready for your trip you will have a lot spent on ammo to practice and practice in field positions there are no benchs in the field. To put it simple holes made with lead(copper) kill sh!t when put in the right place.


----------

